# What do you do?



## stephniann (Jul 28, 2004)

What do you do when you have tried every type of medication for GERD and they all have failed? I have changed my diet, my whole lifestyle because of this, and yet another(Nexium)medication has falled be again


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Check out http://digestive.niddk.nih.gov/ddiseases/pubs/gerd/ Lists the what to do when drugs and lifestyle changes do not work.K.


----------



## stephniann (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks K. for the info. I've been avoiding going to my gastro, but I think it's high time.


----------

